# How do I display the whole thread?



## mjr (22 Jan 2016)

How do I display the whole thread on one page rather than having to click through all hundred and whatever groups of 15 messages?

If there's no official way, I can script a web crawler to slowly gather them but that seems rather crude and means I'll be downloading the page headers and footers a hundred or more times more than necessary.


----------



## Shaun (22 Jan 2016)

Unfortunately you can't. Which thread is it and why do you want everything on one page?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mjr (22 Jan 2016)

The helmet debate.
To do some textual analysis.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2016)

I can see why that feature is not provided but it would be a nice option to have for people with fast internet connections who can speed read! (Or who want to analyse big threads.)


----------



## Shaun (23 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> The helmet debate.
> To do some textual analysis.



I don't think you're going to be able to do it; even with a crawler there will be too much extraneous HTML per-page to process, sorry.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Jimidh (23 Jan 2016)

Friday night and textual analysis on the helmet debate - no comment!


----------



## Shaun (23 Jan 2016)

Jimidh said:


> Friday night and textual analysis on the helmet debate - no comment!



It's the new "staying in" ...


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2016)

Jimidh said:


> Friday night and textual analysis on the helmet debate - no comment!


Meh! I asked on Friday afternoon! No way was I doing it last night!


----------

